# For $150, how does BMW TEST HomeLink Universal Tranceiver Garage Door Opener range?



## Cowboy Bebop (May 17, 2003)

not so sure about that, when I called they told me there was no longer any "booster" kit for the UGDO, and their answer to the whole issue was to tell me to "re-program it"... big help.

I called again later and they basically told me Iwas SOL if the Re-program didn't help.

that's when I went looking to the boards for the solution.


----------



## TGray5 (Jan 22, 2002)

Cowboy Bebop said:


> Mine had about the same range when I installed it... then I saw a tin foil mod that more than trippled it's range!
> easy fix, unfortunately the page that hosted the DIY is no longer there.


Glad it worked for you. I think I was the author of what you read...Here's the link

http://bmwtips.com/tipsntricks/Homemade super range extender here!_files/UGDOrangeextender.htm

Sorry to hear that Homelink is no longer standing behind their product and offering a fix for the problem. If you have no experience with electronics, find a buddy that does before you do this mod.

One more thing to do...make sure the antenna on your garage opener mechanism is hanging straight down. I also stripped off the plastic from the last inch of the antenna so that the wire is bare. This seemed to help the range a little as well.


----------



## Bob Clevenger (Dec 17, 2004)

TGray5 said:


> One more thing to do...make sure the antenna on your garage opener mechanism is hanging straight down. I also stripped off the plastic from the last inch of the antenna so that the wire is bare. This seemed to help the range a little as well.


 This last must have been a coincidence or just placebo effect as insulation or the lack of it has no effect on antennae.


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Aug 2, 2003)

Bob Clevenger said:


> This last must have been a coincidence or just placebo effect as insulation or the lack of it has no effect on antennae.


....but hanging straight down (or up) does.
I messed around with the antenna of the GDO, and by pulling it out of the case (I think the installer tucked it in there) and leaving it hanging straight down, I can open sesame from 3 houses away now.


----------



## redbeemer (Mar 12, 2005)

Frank Rizzo said:


> ....but hanging straight down (or up) does work


By now, most of us realize that Johnson Controls Homelink isn't going to help us get better range.
http://www.jcidealerlink.com/homelink/homelink.tml

So, we need to be a little bit scientific if we're to help ourselves get range out of this system.

Wire insulation on an antenna should not change the reception of the antenna as far as I know from basic electronics.

Orienting the antennae in the same plane could help as long as the two antennae are aligned - but how do you know if they should be aligned horizontally or vertically?

Likewise, modifying the antenna to be a sub-wavelength multiple should help with the SWR - but again - how do you know what size to make the foil (and why didn't Homelink put the right sized antenna in the BMW in the first place)?


----------



## redbeemer (Mar 12, 2005)

Since web pages come and go, and since Johnson Controls Homelink phone numbers were VERY hard to find (at least for me), here is the contents of a particular Homelink FAQ page for Homelink DEALERS! These answers are supposedly what the DEALER is told to tell you when you ask these questions.

http://www.jcidealerlink.com/homelink/faqs.tml

What is HomeLink® Wireless Control System?
HomeLink is an integrated transceiver (a transmitter and receiver) that can be programmed to activate radio frequency (RF) devices such as garage doors, estate/community gates, entry door locks, home/office lighting, or other RF devices.

HomeLink is compatible with radio-frequency devices operating between 288 and 399 MHz (exclusive of the restricted 322-335 MHz range). Select 2001 and newer vehicles may be compatible up to 418 MHz (exclusive of the restricted 400-410 MHz range). Please contact us by email or phone (1-800-355-3515) to verify vehicle compatibility.

How does HomeLink work?
Through a simple training process, HomeLink duplicates the codes of the original transmitter. As a result of our relationships within the Access Control Industry, HomeLink is also capable of learning rolling (encrypted) codes.

How is HomeLink purchased?
HomeLink is packaged as a standard feature, bundled within a specific trim level package, or as an option on most new vehicles.

If a vehicle does not have HomeLink, or HomeLink is not available on a vehicle a consumer is interested in purchasing, the dealer may be able to get HomeLink via aftermarket channels.

My customer can't program HomeLink
You can either call our customer service number (1-800-355-3515) or contact us by email for complete programming assistance. First try the following troubleshooting tips:

* Check the frequency of the device's hand-held transmitter (usually found on the back). HomeLink is compatible with radio-frequency devices operating between 288-399MHz (some 2001 and newer vehicles may be compatible up to 418MHz. Please contact us for vehicle compatibility).
* Put a brand new, store bought battery in the hand-held transmitter. During the programming process, the battery's energy tends to drain (more so with an older battery). A new battery will increase the speed and accuracy with which the hand-held transmitter sends its signal to HomeLink.
* Retrain HomeLink holding the hand-held transmitter at different lengths and angles from the HomeLink button you are trying to program. Try 4-6 inches away at a different angle.
* Cycle the hand-held transmitter during programming: Press and hold the HomeLink button while you press and release the hand-held transmitter every 2 seconds until the indicator light changes from a slow blink to a rapid flash.
* To verify HomeLink has programmed to a non-rolling code ("fixed") device, press and hold the HomeLink button. If the indicator light remains solid, it has picked up the signal and should operate the device. If it remains a slow blink, HomeLink has not picked up the signal from the hand-held remote. Try programming the button again or choose another button to program.
* To verify HomeLink has picked up a rolling code signal: press and hold the programmed HomeLink button. If the indicator light blinks rapidly for two seconds and turns solid, HomeLink has successfully picked up the rolling code signal. Please follow the rolling code instructions outlined in the "programming a garage door opener" section to complete the process.

Range troubleshooting tips:
Poor range can be caused by interference around or near the vehicle or due to the use of older batteries in the original transmitter during programming.

* Put a new battery in the hand-held transmitter. Training the HomeLink takes more power from the battery than when you push the button to open the door. Sometimes by putting a new battery in the hand-held transmitter, it does help pick up a better train and increases the range.
* Retrain the HomeLink at different lengths and angles. Start by holding the hand-held transmitter 3-4 inches away then 5-6, even 6-8 inches from the buttons. Sometimes this helps pick up a better train to HomeLink.
* Try a second transmitter with new batteries.
* Straighten the antenna wire that hangs down from the garage door opener motorhead.

What other capabilities does HomeLink have besides operating garage doors?
HomeLink will activate/deactivate home/office lighting and small appliances; lock/unlock entry door locks; and open/close gates.

Where can my customer purchase HomeLink compatible products?
Home/Office Lighting: Visit your local RadioShack or Sears retail outlet for compatible lighting products or contact us for additional information or to purchase a HomeLink Lighting Package.

Appliances: Contact us to get details on how you can activate small appliances using HomeLink.

Gates: Refer to the Yellow Pages of your local telephone directory under "Gates" or "Gate Operators."

How do I program a pre-1982 garage door opener?
As long as the garage door opener is in the same frequency band (288-418 MHz*), HomeLink can be programmed to this older unit. However, frequencies of some older openers can shift outside of the HomeLink operating band, and become incompatible. The best way to program an older garage door opener is: 1) Put NEW batteries in the original transmitter and 2) Hold the original transmitter between one and three inches away from the HomeLink surface until HomeLink learns the signal (refer to our programming section for complete instructions).

If HomeLink has not picked up the signal within a few seconds, position the original transmitter at different lengths and angles.

If these suggestions do not work, you may have a problem with the garage door opener itself. If you chose to contact a garage door opener service technician, be aware that, under FCC regulations, they or anyone else are unable to service the device if it was manufactured before 1982. Many garage door openers manufactured before 1982 do not have the safety stop-and-reverse feature which is now required by law. Some states (NY, IN, CA, MN) require service technicians to totally disable the opener if they find it to be malfunctioning.

My customer's garage door opener doesn't have a hand-held transmitter. Will HomeLink still work?
No, you have to have a hand-held transmitter to program HomeLink.

How does HomeLink work with KEELOQ®-based rolling code garage door openers?
Click here to learn how HomeLink works with KEELOQ-based rolling code garage door openers.

*Select 2001 and newer vehicles may be compatible up to 418 MHz. Please contact us for vehicle compatibility.


----------



## shaftdrive (Mar 10, 2005)

> call our customer service number (1-800-355-3515)


I called that number.
So that everyone else benefits from my efforts, here is an exact transcript of the recorded call under the two common situations:
SITUATION A: NOT a SecurityPlus, IntelliCode, SecureCode, or CodeDodger GDO:
SITUATION B: IS a SecurityPlus, IntelliCode, SecureCode, or CodeDodger GDO:

 = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = =
SITUATION A: 
NOT a SecurityPlus, IntelliCode, SecureCode, or CodeDodger GDO:
= = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = =
  1-800-355-3515

Welcome to Homelink.

Please visit our website at www.homelink.com for programming instructions
and information about Homelink compatible products.

If you are calling from the United States and have a 1998 or newer vehicle,
please press 1 for programming instructions.

If you are an automobile or garage door dealer, please press 2.

For information about compatible products, or to purchase compatible 
products, please press 3.

All others, please press 4.

[1]

Thank you for using the Homelink programming instruction line.

Please make sure that all people and objects are clear of the garage door 
before proceeding.

You will need a working handheld remote control for your garage door opener.

If your handheld remote control for your garage door opener says 
SecurityPlus, IntelliCode, SecureCode, or CodeDodger, please press 1.

All others please press 2.

[2]

To begin the programming process, press and hold the two outter Homelink 
buttons until the indicator light changes from a solid to a rapid blink. 
This can take up to twenty seconds.

Next, position the garage door opener handheld remote control one to three
inches away from the Homelink button you want to program.

Using both hands, simultaneously press and hold the desired Homelink button 
and the garage door opener handheld remote control button.

Do not release the button until the indicator light changes from a slow 
blink to a rapid flash. This could take up to ninety seconds.

Once the Homelink indicator light shows a rapid flash, the Homelink 
is now programmed.

Pressing the programmed Homelink button should activate your door.

To repeat these instructions, please press 1
To speak to a Homelink Technical Service Representative, press 2.
To end this call, please press the star key.

[*]
Thank you for calling Homelink.
Goodbye.

= = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = =
 SITUATION B: 
SecurityPlus, IntelliCode, SecureCode, or CodeDodger GDO:
= = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = =
 1-800-355-3515

Welcome to Homelink.

Please visit our website at www.homelink.com for programming instructions 
and information about Homelink compatible products.

If you are calling from the United States and have a 1998 or newer vehicle, 
please press 1 for programming instructions.

If you are an automobile or garage door dealer, please press 2.

For information about compatible products, or to purchase compatible 
products, please press 3.

All others, please press 4.

[1]

Thank you for using the Homelink programming instruction line.

Please make sure that all people and objects are clear of the garage door 
before proceeding.

You will need a working handheld remote control for your garage door opener.

If your handheld remote control for your garage door opener says 
SecurityPlus, IntelliCode, SecureCode, or CodeDodger, please press 1.

All others please press 2.

[1]

To begin the programming process, press and hold the two outter Homelink 
buttons until the indicator light changes from a solid to a rapid blink. 
This can take up to twenty seconds.

Next, position the garage door opener handheld remote control one to three
inches away from the Homelink button you want to program.

Using both hands, simultaneously press and hold the desired Homelink button 
and the garage door opener handheld remote control button.

 Do not release the button until the indicator light changes from a slow 
blink to a rapid flash. This can take up to ninety seconds.

Once the Homelink indicator light shows a rapid flash, the Homelink 
is now programmed.

To complete the process, you now need to go to the garage door opener
motor head unit and locate the smart or learn button on the motor head
This is usually found near the antenna wire that hangs down from 
the motorhead

If the wire originates from under a light lens, you will need to remove 
the lens to access the button

Once you have located the button, press and release it.
You now have thirty seconds to return to your vehicle and firmly press 
and release the programmed Homelink button up to three times for two 
seconds each to activate the door.

To repeat these instructions, please press 1
To speak to a Homelink Technical Service Representative, press 2.
To end this call, please press the star key.

[*]
Thank you for calling Homelink.
Goodbye.
= = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = =


----------



## shaftdrive (Mar 10, 2005)

shaftdrive said:


> To speak to a Homelink Technical Service Representative, press 2.


 So everyone benefits, I also spoke to a representative.

He first told me all the tricks already in this thread (new batteries, different remote, various angles, straighten the antenna, etc.). Then, he confirmed there is no antenna-modification "kit" available from Johnson Controls (the maker of Homelink brand garage door openers).

He told me, and I seriously questioned him and he repeated it numerously:
Typical range for a Homelink system is 20 to 25 feet!

He says that's normal! I told him I didn't believe him.

His subsequent suggestion:
Have the BMW dealership check the operation of the factory installed Homelink UGDO and replace it if necessary, under warranty (which brings me back to the original question).

What does BMW do at the dealership to TEST a homelink system?


----------



## e36M3r (Oct 19, 2004)

shaftdrive said:


> (which brings me back to the original question).
> What does BMW do at the dealership to TEST a homelink system?


 :rofl: Gone full circle now! Thanks for the follow-up though.


----------

